# The right dog



## midgard (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello everyone, I have been scouring the internet for information on reputable breeders of dogs in the Ohio area- I am absolutely willing to travel to nearby states as well to find the right dog. I have certain criteria that are a must for me. I want the dog to have good or excellent certified hips/elbows for its parents and DM negative. Number 2 is that I want this dog to be a family dog and possibly a therapy dog eventually. I am not looking for a high drive animal or personal protection dog. I intend to spend a large amount of time with it and love teaching and maintaining obedience training, and also exercising my dog but I want it to be a family dog first and foremost so something like a Czech working line wouldn't work. Due to this I was thinking that perhaps a show line is a better choice? Those are honestly my two biggest deal breakers. I am not worried about cost and am willing to pay for a well tempered healthy dog. I do really like Sable GSDs, and Bicolors but color to me is nowhere near as important and is more of a like than a need. 

I am having such a hard time finding breeders through internet research. I thought I would ask here if anyone has reccomendations for me for a breeder that may fit these criteria. I dont intend to show my dog/breed my dog. I want a companion for a lifetime of adventure and since it is a huge decision I want to make sure I find the right breeder. 

Thanks so much for any input


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This older thread has some suggestions for breeders in Ohio:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/621578-current-ohio-breeder.html

Good luck in your puppy search!


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly as someone who works with Czech and DDR lines i can tell you that rather than looking at lines or not at certain lines it would be good to select a breeder who you can speak with and talk in depth about your wants and needs for a puppy. A good breeder will tell you if they have or do not have a good fit. I know that even working parents produce good family / pet type dogs and not every puppy is good for working home.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

All three of my females are working lines with anywhere from full Czech import to partial Czech Bloodlines, and are Registered Therapy Dogs. Agree with Malinda, don't eliminate the lines, without talking to reputable breeders first.


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

I have a working line girl and she is great family dog, she lets my 3 year old walk her around the house by her collar and loves it.


----------

